# Utilizacion del software SCOPE (osciloscopio)



## hernanchiaradia (Mar 18, 2007)

Hola a todos. Quería saber si alguien a utilizado o utiliza el soft Scope, como funciona, si tiene alguna trampita para hacerlo funcionar... no se cualquier dato será bienvenido.
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola hernanchiaradia, si no me equivoco el Scope es el osciloscopio por placa de sonido, mas que trampitas tiene limitaciones, solo se pueden manejar señales de hasta 20KHz y una amplitud de 6Vpp. La presicion no es la mejor, pero lo que se busca es un osciloscopio barato.

Saludos..


----------



## hernanchiaradia (Mar 20, 2007)

Solo necesitaría utilizarlo para verificar la existencia de señal de audio solamente, sin importar frecuencia ni amplitud. ¿me servirá? ¿tenes idea si hay que configurar la placa de sonido de alguna manera? ¿si hay que confugurar algo de alguna forma en particular?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## JV (Mar 20, 2007)

No hay que configurar nada en la placa, solo se ejecuta el programa y se inyecta la señal por la entrada de MIC. TE va a servir siempre y cuando no superes los valores que te comente, ten en cuenta que la "vida" de la placa de sonido depende de ello.

Saludos..


----------



## pablun (Nov 26, 2010)

pero si queres comprovar la existencia de una señal de sonido porque no simplemente conectas un parlantito en la salida y te fijas si suena


----------

